# Creepy Book Covers



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh dear.

This always seems to happen with books I hold near and dear to my heart. They get an incredibly creepy cover design that makes me happy I never saw that particular cover before I read the book. Has anyone else run across this?

My bf just sent me a link to THIS cover:









Is it just me, or is his head definitely too large for his body? Something about it...ugh, it just creeps me out. Feel free to post other creepy covers you've found.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

OSC has called this one the best cover Ender's Game has had.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, this IS coming from the girl who is scared of toasters and slugs. I am creeped out by things nobody else finds frightening, so I wouldn't be surprised if everyone else loves it. Somehow the bf realized it would scare me though... >_>


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I like that cover.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, the head is a bit large for the body, yes, but it doesn't creep me out as much as, say, the Burger King face.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.M. Roy said:


> Well, the head is a bit large for the body, yes, but it doesn't creep me out as much as, say, the Burger King face.


That is terrifying too. As is Jack in the Box.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw one today. Loved the cover:











Freaky...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

This one's pretty creepy to me! 

Vicki


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a good one... Rot and decay...


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, the Burger King face. I wonder how many kids have nightmares about that. I have to wonder, what were the ad execs thinking when they came up with that one.



T.M. Roy said:


> Well, the head is a bit large for the body, yes, but it doesn't creep me out as much as, say, the Burger King face.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Over at reviewsbyjessewave, she has a regular feature of Ugly Covers contests. There have been a few humdingers submitted to her and the winners have been dreadful. LOL. This is a prior nominee:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

pdallen said:


> Yes, the Burger King face. I wonder how many kids have nightmares about that. I have to wonder, what were the ad execs thinking when they came up with that one.


This kid is a big boy of 44 but still extremely creeped out and borderline scared of that Burger King monster costume.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> This always seems to happen with books I hold near and dear to my heart. They get an incredibly creepy cover design that makes me happy I never saw that particular cover before I read the book. Has anyone else run across this?
> 
> ...


So are his feet! You should send that into Photoshop Disasters: http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The Burger King is downright benevolent compared to Topo Gigio.  Now THAT will give you nightmares.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the latest book in a series I've been reading. I was very thankful to have the Kindle version so I didn't have to keep staring at the cover. (BTW, the series is pretty good)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Over at reviewsbyjessewave, she has a regular feature of Ugly Covers contests. There have been a few humdingers submitted to her and the winners have been dreadful. LOL. This is a prior nominee:


Oh my! Clowns creep me out. Yes. I couldn't even watch the trailer for Alice in Wonderland (new one) for the reason of the white face makeup.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

DArenson said:


> The Burger King is downright benevolent compared to Topo Gigio. Now THAT will give you nightmares.


The Burger King is absolutely horrific, and your mention of Topo Gigio reminded me of another Ed Sullivan Show regular, Señor Wences, the ventriloquist (creepy in itself) whose dummies were Johnny (his own hand on an immobile body) and Pedro (a head in a box). Weird.

Sorry to deviate from the creepy cover thread, but one has so few opportunities to talk about Señor Wences....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJiYZ6QIAtY


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

The Burger King definitely weirds me out, but I love the art Yossi Sasson did for my novel Daemon and my short story collection A Host of Shadows. In both cases he build off of existing animal or human skulls but used photo shop to create some seriously disturbing imagery.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

For bookstore browsers and for online shoppers alike, there are two things that hit every potential reader before they have an opportunity to judge your skill as a writer and storyteller: title and cover.  I am a firm believer that the former carries significantly more weight for a reader.  DVD jacket covers - that's another story.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I must be weird, I have seen the Burger King ads and never for a second thought the king mask was creepy or scary. I like the Jack in the Box ads, they're clever. Are you guys creeped out by any mask?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

EEK, you guys have found some doozies.

The Animorphs covers used to freak me out as well. I mean, the human and the animal looked just fine, but the in between bits? Yikes.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> This one's pretty creepy to me!
> 
> Vicki


Awwww, c'mon... it's not as bad as the Burker King guy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This one isn't creepy but apparently it is famous (in some circles) as the cover with the woman with three arms. LOL










You can read more about it at the author's blog...

http://www.christinadodd.com/castles.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> I must be weird, I have seen the Burger King ads and never for a second thought the king mask was creepy or scary. I like the Jack in the Box ads, they're clever. Are you guys creeped out by any mask?


He's got a creepy stare. But, more than that: there are two of the commercials -- two of the earlier ones featuring him I think -- that were really. . . .disturbing. One where the lady rolls over in bed and it's not her husband it's the BK guy. And one where a guy, standing in his underwear raises the blinds and the BK guy is looking in his window. After those two. . . nothing could improve 'the brand' for me. . . . .


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Carlton Mellick is one of the top writers in the bizarro genre. My favorite title of his is The Baby Jesus Buttplug. It's sure to upset christians.



Leslie said:


> Over at reviewsbyjessewave, she has a regular feature of Ugly Covers contests. There have been a few humdingers submitted to her and the winners have been dreadful. LOL. This is a prior nominee:


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Darth Vader doesn't hold a candle to Burger King.



D. Nathan Hilliard said:


>


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The Burger King is SO disturbing!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

pdallen said:


> Carlton Mellick is one of the top writers in the bizarro genre. My favorite title of his is The Baby Jesus Buttplug. It's sure to upset christians.


Oh that's just HILARIOUS... not.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Leslie said:



> This one isn't creepy but apparently it is famous (in some circles) as the cover with the woman with three arms. LOL


Oh my goodness. I read the story. Really, how could that have gotten by all the editors, reviewers, the author, and the artist himself If I painted a beautiful picture like that, I think I would remember to remove one hand, when I added another...

--Maria


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

meromana said:


> Oh my goodness. I read the story. Really, how could that have gotten by all the editors, reviewers, the author, and the artist himself If I painted a beautiful picture like that, I think I would remember to remove one hand, when I added another...
> 
> --Maria


Hahaha, no kidding. I love how the author didn't even notice for so long until someone pointed it out...hilarious.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know why but this cover has always given me the heebee jeebeeies.... Great book, scary but great book but this cover..... eeek


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Over at reviewsbyjessewave, she has a regular feature of Ugly Covers contests. There have been a few humdingers submitted to her and the winners have been dreadful. LOL. This is a prior nominee:


This cover makes me want to read the book.

The scariest cover of all would be the Burger King getting eaten by McAfee's "Grubs"...


----------

